# The Flying Scotsman



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

If you havent seen it....

Have a copy of this on DVD (only watched once) i will happily send off to someone as long as they pass it on to another member on here when they have finished with it.


----------



## blade1889 (7 Oct 2012)

Yes please.

Is it DVD or video?


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

Sorry mate forgot to add that bit its DVD


----------



## mrbadexample (7 Oct 2012)

Me too please!


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

If Blade 1989 pm's me his address i will get it off to him and then he can pass it on to you when he has watched it.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2012)

went tp pick a copy up on a car boot stall this morning , seller asking £3 !!


----------



## blade1889 (7 Oct 2012)

PM sent, many thanks Mark.

I'll be sure to pass it on once viewed.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Oct 2012)

biggs682 said:


> went tp pick a copy up on a car boot stall this morning , seller asking £3 !!


 
Thats what i paid brand new delivered  add your name on here if you want it and it will be passed on when finished with.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2012)

i thought i had so yes please


----------



## Turdus philomelos (11 Apr 2017)

Just got round to watching this movie and have to say I really this enjoyed


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Apr 2017)

I have a DVD copy of "The Flying Scotsman", getting dusty, so if someone wants me to post it to them let me know. Post free.


----------



## Dec66 (26 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> I have a DVD copy of "The Flying Scotsman", getting dusty, so if someone wants me to post it to them let me know. Post free.


PM sent


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Apr 2017)

Dec66 said:


> PM sent


It's in the post, after you've finished with the film, it would be nice if you would pass the dvd on to any other Cyclechat member who wants to watch it, thanks.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> It's in the post, after you've finished with the film, it would be nice if you would pass the dvd on to any other Cyclechat member who wants to watch it, thanks.


Will do just that, cheers!


----------

